# Diseñar un dado electrónico



## Scarface (Abr 11, 2006)

Hola, necesito realizar un dado electrónico para una asignatura de Electrónica Digital y voy un poco perdido. Si alguno tiene alguna sugerencia sobre el montaje le estaria agradecido si me hechara una mano. De momento dudo entre usar un clock con un contador y un conversor bcd/7segmentos o realizarlo a base de básculas JK. Si alguien tiene una sugerencia que me la diga.

Gracias!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 11, 2006)

MMMM, checa este link 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-25-a-1299/

Estoy seguro que ahi postee un link de un dado y si no, me dices y subo un diagrama.

Saludos


----------



## nash13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y me ha surgido un problema a la hora de hacer este montaje. Se que es un tema muy recurrido pero e estado mirando muchas de las dudas y ninguna me ha servido, aver si me podeis ayudar.
Se trata de que nuestro profesor nos mandó que montáramos dicho montaje pero con las siguientes pautas:

1-Que lo diseñe con contadores y circuitos adicionales,nada de PICs.
2-Sobretodo lo que tambien me dificulta es la de que también se pueda ver en el Proteus (debido ha este pequeño inconveniente, almenos a mi, no me han funcionado muchos de los esquemas de esta web) para aumentar la nota del trabajo.
3- Que vaya del 1 al 6 (este es el problema por el que posteo).

Mirando montajes logré hacer que fuera del 0 al 7, pero no consigo hacer que vaya del 1 al 6 quizás sea por los componentes que no son los adecuados.

Os adjunto el esquema echo por proteus. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

En este esquema al contar 7, se resetea (El 7 no llega a aparecer)


----------



## nash13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Gracias Fogonazo mediante este esquema ya he podido hacer el reset de 7 (era estraño ya que lo probé antes de postear y el 3 extrañamente lo reseteaba pero bueno).

Ahora lo que necesito es que al dar al pulsador en una de las combinaciones del 4024 no salga el cero. Sabeis alguna manera para que salga en este montaje?.

Adjunto el montaje ya modificado con la ayuda de Fogonazo


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 17, 2008)

nash13 dijo:
			
		

> ..Se trata de que nuestro profesor nos mandó que montáramos dicho montaje pero con las siguientes pautas:
> 1-Que lo diseñe con contadores y circuitos adicionales,nada de PICs.


Esta bien, con PICs se podria si te estuvieran evaluando sobre microcontroladores.



> 2-Sobretodo lo que tambien me dificulta es la de que también se pueda ver en el Proteus (debido ha este pequeño inconveniente, almenos a mi, no me han funcionado muchos de los esquemas de esta web) para aumentar la nota del trabajo.


Yo soy de madera en Proteus, pero si pasas los esquemas que no te funcionan (el archivo en Proteus y un JPG para que lo vean todos) aquellos foristas que usan Proteus te podran decir donde esta el problema. O buscas que hagan el esquema por vos?



> 3- Que vaya del 1 al 6 (este es el problema por el que posteo).


El contador NO necesita ir de 1 a 6, lo que tiene que tener son 6 estados (p.e. de 0 a 5), despues con logica combinacional haces prender los leds que corresponden.
De acuerdo a como deban prenderse los leds, hay secuencias que van a simplificar la logica de salida mas que otras, pero no es para morirse porque SIEMPRE van a ser pocas compuertas.

Si quisieras que un contador vaya de 1 a 6 tendrias que usar un contador preseteable. 
Si solamente te preocupas que tenga 6 estados, usas un contador BCD cualquiera y descartas el primer bit (queda contando de 000 a 101)



> Mirando montajes logré hacer que fuera del 0 al 7, pero no consigo hacer que vaya del 1 al 6 quizás sea por los componentes que no son los adecuados.


En ese esquema los leds no se prenden de la misma manera que en los dados "normales", ahi se tomo esa libertad porque se buscaba una minimizacion de componentes. 
Dejate de copiar a ciegas circuitos y hace la logica combinacional correspondiente para que se prendan como deben. Que despues de todo es la intensión del profesor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

Este otro esquema se parece mas a un dado fisico, claro que se complico un "Poquitin"


----------



## Vick (Feb 17, 2008)

Si necesitas un dado usa este:

U2=4017
U1=555


----------



## ne0 (May 18, 2010)

Vick dijo:


> Si necesitas un dado usa este:
> 
> U2=4017
> U1=555



hay algun modo de crear este con un pic 16f84

he buscado pero siempre me aparece uno con un display...


----------



## Manuel51 (May 18, 2011)

Si te vale un dado sin displays ni contadores, aquí tienes uno muy sencillo.

Saludos.


----------



## hurracarrana (Jun 1, 2011)

Buen dia amigos del foro....

vengo con una duda enorme.... soy principiante aficionado de la electronica... y para un trabajo escolar encontré la manera de hacer un dado electronico con 555 y 4017 quiero estos 2 integrados por ke anteriormente los use para un juego de luces y pues como ya los tengo quisiera reusarlos....

la cosa es que no me corre bien el dado....  al parecer no me da el numero 5 ni 6

la fuente es esta.... http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/projects/dice.htm

mi esquema es este... (identico a la pagina ... creo...)




http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc51/hurracarrana/dice.jpg

agradeceria si pudieran echarme la mano.... por que nomas no ecuentro solucion.....


igual si alquien tiene otro esquema... se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## malesi (Jun 1, 2011)

De momento mirate esto:

♪ 4117 pata Q1 2 te falta un diodo in4148
♪ 555 pata 1 a masa
♪ Donde unen c1 y c2 te falta masa
♪ pata 1 del 555 a la unión de c1 y c2 y masa
♪ pata 6 y 2 del 555 no tienen que unirse a pata 1

Vamos que te lo mires otra vez


Saludos


----------



## hurracarrana (Jun 1, 2011)

por lo que veo... no me prenden ahora 2 leds.... los de la segunda fila..... o la fila C.....

les dejo otra imagen de como esta ahora el eskema.....





http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc51/hurracarrana/dice-1.jpg


----------



## malesi (Jun 1, 2011)

¿Qué es eskema?

♪ Quita la masa que tienes ahora en C2
♪ Donde unen c1 y c2 te falta masa

Saludos


----------



## hurracarrana (Jun 1, 2011)

hice este cambio y ahora aparte de no prenderme los les (d7 y d8) se hace un juego de luces... es decir... solo prenden y apagan las luces pero no se detiene en ningun numero.....  

dejo imagen de nuevo....


----------



## malesi (Jun 1, 2011)

♪ R5 330
♪  te falta masa en el 4017 (pata 8)

Saludos


----------



## hurracarrana (Jun 1, 2011)

pero no encuentro la pata 8 :S

ya cambie la resistencia... pero sigue iwal  la vdd ke por mas ke lo checo todo pareciera estar bien


----------



## malesi (Jun 1, 2011)

Eres principiante en electrónica, pero cuida la escritura. Te van a dar con la maza
*iwal*  la *vdd* *ke* por mas *ke* lo checo todo pareciera estar bien


----------



## hurracarrana (Jun 1, 2011)

si, reconozco las patas cuando las tengo a la vista, el detalle es que en el simulador (uso el proteuss) no me aparece la pata 8

perdon por la escritura... jejejej lo tendre muy en cuenta....


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola.

Ver el archivo adjunto 30146

Ver el archivo adjunto 30145

Los simuladores generamente no muestras los terminales o patas de Vcc, Vss. Es decir, los terminales que van a la alimentación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## hurracarrana (Jun 2, 2011)

al parecer ya corrio... no se donde estaba mi error por que borre todo y comence desde cero y este ultimo diseño me quedo bien en el proteuss...


ahora como le hago para pasarlo al diseño de la pcb?


----------



## Warcode (May 17, 2013)

Que Tal Buenos dias!!!, Bueno, solo tengo una duda, necesito hacer un "juego" electronico y se me ocurrio hacer un dado, encontre este en internet, sin embargo no se si sirva, alguien lo podria checar?, y otra cosa, en vez de usar 6 led, puedo meterle 12?, como lo puedo hacer  

Muchas gracias de antemano!!!

Sal-u..2!!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2013)

Hola Warcode

Pero. . . Qué número de identificación tiene *IC2* ??
*IC1* parece ser el famoso 555.

Me imagino que deseas conectar otros 6 LED’s para así obtener 2 dados.
Bueno, si los conectas a las mismas salidas del *IC2* los 2 dados indicarían el mismo Número, cosa que no es así en la realidad.

Lo más prudente, creo, es agregar otro *IC2* conectado +/- como el actual.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2013)

Es un CD4017 , pero además solo enciende un led por número , para hacer dos dados hay que repetir todo el circuito (sinó habría una relación entre el 1º y el 2º )


----------



## palurdo (May 21, 2013)

Hola. He estado leyendo este hilo ya que hace tiempo hice un sencillo dado con un PIC16F629 y tenía algunas ideas rondando por la cabeza a raíz de las entradas que participaban en el concurso 555 que se celebró hace un par de años. Así que he diseñado este circuito, que es tan sencillo en su funcionamiento que, si quereis lo explico, pero no creo que haga falta. Comentar que no hace uso de contadores ni registros especiales, sólo puertas lógicas NOT basculadas y componentes discretos. La demostración de su funcionamiento en protoboard se encuentra en este video de youtube:






Lo único es que en realidad es un dado trucado, ya que como admite 8 estados en lugar de 6, los números 2 y 3 del dado salen el doble de veces que los otros. Pero con 4 componentes más le metes un reloj que active la tirada cada medio segundo y tienes un efecto luminoso muy chulo para decorar un dado de adorno.

PD: Perdonad el montaje un poco guarro de la protoboard pero no tenía el integrado ni los transistores en montaje convecional y tuve que adaptarlos desde SMD.


----------

